# Australian Options Market Data



## wat17 (4 May 2016)

My trading platform (Interactive Brokers) has just raised my fees for data to the Australian Options market from $25 to $75 a month. This now becomes a significant cost for my portfolio size.

Any recommendations on how to get live data for the Australian options market? It is only a small area of my portfolio (due to limited market) but I enjoying trading it. I don't mind paying for data just not $75 a month, for the same data I was only paying $25 a month for previously!


----------



## History Repeats (4 May 2016)

Optionsxpress, free data i think but commission way higher than IB. May be also have a look at tradestation, first trade,sogo trade.


----------



## wat17 (5 May 2016)

Thanks. Giving options express a go.

Even a website where  I can at least put in my current trades to get a relatively recent price (can be delayed) would be good.


----------



## gkh (5 May 2016)

The Hoadley tools give you access to ASX near-live data through Yahoo.

So does Options Oracle software which is free although you need the fix for the XJO contract.


----------



## Serley (21 September 2016)

Does anyone know where you can download end-of-day Options Market data - volumes and prices? The AFR used to print it  and I used to download it occasionally from there I think, but no longer available.


----------

